

Ask HN: What was your Launch Strategy?  - brackin

I'm working with deals startup GetDealy (18k mac subs) to launch a section for Designers and 'web people' called Creative with resources, themes, icons, etc, which will be useful for anyone working on web projects.<p>We launch in a few days and although bringing designers/services on board has been relatively good (although anyone who is interested can contact me).<p>I'm thinking about how I can spread the word. What happened with the first section was mostly viral growth over time. For Creative we've got some great partners and I would like to start spreading the word now (launching in a few days). Current users will be informed about the new section but there's nothing to say all of these users are interested in building sites/design.<p>What was your launch strategy? I'm interested in Guest Posting about the market on blogs, running our own blog where we feature free design resources and favorite designers and maybe having affiliates. http://www.getdealy.com/creative/
======
brackin
The email signup form is here, not sure if more should be added to this as
well. Once it's launched it will just show a deal/bundle.
<http://www.getdealy.com/creative/>

